# Things to do in Liverpool



## TeeJay (Nov 10, 2005)

I will be going to Liverpool this week for the first time and will hopefully have a few hours to kill to look around and soak up the atmosphere etc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bomber (Nov 10, 2005)

Go to Eddie Rockets for the best Burgers anywhere !!  Oh and well tasty Chocolate malts !! Just up the road is The barfly which just might have a decent gig on !


----------



## TeeJay (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll probably be there during the daytime tho' so not sure about gigs. I was more after a good area to wander around and look at things/people etc. (and maybe get a quick coffee and/or meal).

The Albert Dock sounds cool:

_"The Albert Dock is a truly stunning architectural triumph. Opened in 1846, it soon became a treasure house of precious cargoes from all over the world. Today redevelopment, costing in excess of £100 million, has transformed it into one of Liverpool's busiest and most cosmopolitan centres and a top heritage attraction.

This 19th century warehouse buildings has been converted into an award winning attraction, housing cafe bars, restaurants, shops, The Beatles Story, Merseyside Maritime Museum, Museum of Liverpool Life, Tate Liverpool, Express by Holiday Inn hotel and Albert Dock Premier Lodge."_

edit: Isn't it traditional to go and look at the Liver birds on the Liver building, then watch the ferries while singing the Mersey song?


----------



## rosa (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out the Queen Victoria monument outside the law courts. If you look at it from North John Street the angle of her spear makes it look like she's got a dick. Truly a sculptural masterpiece.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 11, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I will be going to Liverpool this week for the first time and will hopefully have a few hours to kill to look around and soak up the atmosphere etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Get a ferry across the Mersey


----------



## zed66 (Nov 11, 2005)

Find Matthew Street (centre of town).Narrow street, jam packed with pubs, centre of the Beatles memorabila industry.There's one proper pub still standing-The Grapes. Seriously heaving on Friday/Saturday nights.If you've got a bit more time grab a taxi (real cheap), go the Philharmonic to check out the chandeliers and the marble bogs. Ye Crack (cracking small pub) is within walking distance.Everyman Bistro is open late (just down the road from the Philly), but overpriced and pretentious.

Edit: Albert Dock is rip off central, most expensive place to get food in Liverpool.Steer clear.


----------



## TeeJay (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. Due to feeling a bit iffy I've put off the trip for a few days - I'll probably now be going after the weekend.

BTW, is it easy/cheap to drive into central Liverpool and park (or like London is it not a good idea)?


----------



## TeeJay (Nov 11, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Get a ferry across the Mersey


What's on the other side?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2005)

Dress up in a nice shell suit and curly wig, and do a Harry Enfield sketch.  

Go on, I dare you


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2005)

check out the ticket hall at liverpool's lime street station, where you can purchase a ticket back to sanity.


----------



## chez (Nov 11, 2005)

when I go to liverpool I usually try to check out

the egg cafe
http://www.cocoon.u-net.com/

fact

http://www.fact.co.uk/


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 11, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I will be going to Liverpool this week for the first time and will hopefully have a few hours to kill to look around and soak up the atmosphere etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Don't keep your wallet in your back pocket.


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 12, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> What's on the other side?


The best bits of Merseyside


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 12, 2005)

If you visit a pub, you should ask for a 'hot leg' it's a remarkable local treat.


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 12, 2005)

If you're just wandering around the streets for a couple of hours, you could do worse than to check out Quiggins ("alternative" shopping centre, has some interesting shops in it), Cava is a nice place to go for a quiet drink during the day (walk left from Central Station and take the second left, you can't miss it) and News From Nowhere on Bold Street is a nice little bookshop 

Eddie Rocket's, on the other hand, is an overpriced shithole


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 12, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> check out the ticket hall at liverpool's lime street station, where you can purchase a ticket back to sanity.



evidently anticipating the rigours of wage-slavery has dulled your critical edge: you have to go outside to get the bus to Goodison...


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 12, 2005)

*What about...*

Walker Art Gallery

Both Cathedrals

A drink in the Philharmonic pub On Hope Street: superb ornate urinals!)

The Albert Dock Beatles Museum


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually, you probably shouldn't ask for a 'hot leg' and I should probably keep my sense of humour under better control. 

If you're short of time, the Walker Art Gallery and the Anglican Cathedral are probably the two top priorities. The latter is quite awesome, particularly if you happen to be there while they're operating either the bells or the organ.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd recommend Albert Dock and Pier Head if you've only got a short space of time. Others have mentioned the ferry, and the Albert dock complex, but also worth checking if you enjoy musuems / history is the Musuem of Liverpool Life and the Maritime Musuem - both are free and really interesting.

Another area to check is near Lime St Station, directly opposite is St George's Hall, and beyond is the Walker Art Gallery and the newish World Musuem, again all free.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 14, 2005)

chez said:
			
		

> when I go to liverpool I usually try to check out
> 
> the egg cafe
> http://www.cocoon.u-net.com/



Is the Egg cafe still going! Spent many an hour in their in the 90s.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 14, 2005)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> What's on the other side?



Birkenhead... don't worry though, you don't actually have to get off, you can just go around and back again - takes about an hour, I think.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anybody here remember the Hub cafe?!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 15, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Is the Egg cafe still going! Spent many an hour in their in the 90s.



yeah, still the best place in town for vegetarian food - also doubles as a gallery now - i've got a few photographs in an exhibition there shortly

http://www.eggspace.org/


----------



## kakuma (Nov 15, 2005)

steal a car stereo


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 15, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> steal a car stereo



Here's hoping you get banned again!   Piss head


----------



## TeeJay (Nov 15, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> steal a car stereo


Why would I want to go all the way to Liverpool to do that?

Do they have really good car stereos and really bad locks or something?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 16, 2005)

Get a train to Manchester. it's only thirty miles and much better.


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 16, 2005)

No dont get a train to Manc, its shite.

Albert dock is your best bet, dont buy anythin tho as its all stupidly overpriced (even the pick and mix in that little shop).

Walker Art gallery is nice aswell

Check out either cathederal.

Eddie Rockets is overpriced yank crap, if you wanna nice bite check out Kimos on Mount Pleasant.  Decent Greek food at a nice price (you cant get any pork though).

Pub wise, you cant really go wrong with the Fly in the Loaf on Hardman Street and the nearby Grapes on Roscoe St (one of the oldest pubs in the city).  The pubs on Matthew St are all touristy crap (which are ok I suppose if your just a visiter).  But the ones mentioned above are real scouse pubs.

A nice stroll round the city centre would be pretty cool aswell I reckon.


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2005)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Get a train to Manchester. it's only thirty miles and much better.



Bollox!!! 

Liverpool hasn't been anywhere near as gentrified as Manchester. It's loads more quirky, and, full of.....

The friendliest folk in the north west 

Totally echo what In Bloom and Disco Dave are saying, (yes Quiggins is ace!) and also, as Zed66 says, check out the Philharmonic pub - it's  a beautiful and historic place of drinking - positively cathedralic (?!)  !

I really like the Garlands club as well. Cheesy as you like, but you'll get invited back to people's houses whom you've never met before, it's full of friendly trannies, it only costs about £2.50 and is open til 6am. Bargain.

The most mad, eccentric and fantasticly loved up club crowd I have ever experienced.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Bollox!!!
> 
> Liverpool hasn't been anywhere near as gentrified as Manchester. It's loads more quirky, and, full of.....
> 
> ...



Is Quiggins still open tho? I was there last month and it looked all closed down 

I loved that pace, the place I went for hangover/comedown cure breakfasts when I was a student.

btw, hello han! 

edit: I used to go to Garlands loads! When I saw you at the Big Chill you looked familiar!


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi there mwgdrwg 

Oh no, Quiggins closed?!  

My g/f is from Liverpool, don't think she knows about Quiggins closing....there was a campaign to save the place and all, wasn't there. Fab place, where will the goths and pierced people of the north hang out now? 

Hee hee - maybe we went to Garlands at the same time! Great innit  Where else would you find trannies, old biddies, clubbers and lads in shell suits all loved up together in perfect harmony?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah it wasn't open when I went there in October, but I don't know if it's being closed and knocked down like a few places near that area...

Garlands was great, though I haven't been since it was set on fire a few years ago. My memories of it are getting sweets off the nice trannies in the cue, swimming in the bogs, and a lots of hugging


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 25, 2005)

Quiggins is due for demolishion as part of the Paradise project - a massive retail and leisure development in the city centre. There has been loads of protests against this, but bankrolled by the Duke of Westminister and his Grosvenor Estates to the tune of £800 million it was always bound to go ahead.

I've heard that when the development is complete, one of the anchor stores will be Lewis's and it will leave their current building near the Adelphi free. It is planned that this will be divided into small units and be the "new" Quiggins. We wait to see the percentage hike on rent charges ...


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 25, 2005)

Quiggins isnt shut yet but a lot of the shops have closed.  

Even Heaven on Earth (the funky hippy/head shop on the second floor) has gone, which for me truly signifies the end of an era


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 25, 2005)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Even Heaven on Earth (the funky hippy/head shop on the second floor) has gone, which for me truly signifies the end of an era


Its not gone, its just moved


----------



## chio (Nov 25, 2005)

Is a date set for the end of Quiggins yet?

There are ads on the radio for some kind of "Camden market" effort elsewhere in Liverpool - but the fact they can afford to advertise on radio suggests big business involvement to me.


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 25, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Is a date set for the end of Quiggins yet?


Not afaik



> There are ads on the radio for some kind of "Camden market" effort elsewhere in Liverpool - but the fact they can afford to advertise on radio suggests big business involvement to me.


To be fair, Quiggins wasn't exactly staying in business by fishing pennies out of the sewer.


----------



## chio (Nov 25, 2005)

Pete Tierney always looked like something the cat dragged in though


----------



## poet (Nov 26, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> check out the ticket hall at liverpool's lime street station, where you can purchase a ticket back to sanity.



I got the police called for the terrible offence of taking a photo of lime street.

Anyway, we've got some half decent museums and galleries. Quiggins is still hanging in there, but a long way from it's peak. The Palace is closed, been bought up by Urban cunting Splash. Garlands is still a top night apparently, I prefer a quiet half in the phil. In all honesty you're better off getting the train to Manchester, which is properly metropolitan - feels like a little bit of London rather than Liverpool which just feels like a small town but bigger.

In Bloom: where's heaven & earth moved to then?


----------



## Bigdavalad (Nov 27, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Birkenhead... don't worry though, you don't actually have to get off, you can just go around and back again - takes about an hour, I think.



If he doesn't get off, he'll miss out on the cultural delights of the North End and the Woody though.


----------



## Bigdavalad (Nov 27, 2005)

Depending what type of night out you're into - start at Concert Square or Baa-Baas, move round to Slaters (it's right round the corner from Concert Square) for the Quadruple Vodka and Red Bull (£2.50 a go), then the world's your oyster for clubs after that. Don't go in the One4 - it's full of 15 year old kids and smack heads. Most strip clubs are £5 or £10 to get in and dances are usually £5 a go - Dreamers, Pen & Whigg, X in the City and others are all pretty easy to find.


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 30, 2005)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Its not gone, its just moved



Where too?? The new palace??

Edited to add: Its shut down and not moved anywhere


----------



## anfield (Dec 11, 2005)

I was in Quiggins yesterday. A woman who owns one of the antiques shops said it's got about 6 months left and there's sweet fa they can do about it. Got a quality pair of jeans for a tenner tho.

Also worth checking out is the Heritage Market at Stanley Dock on a Sunday. Great industrial surroundings and bargains galore although they are trying to turn it into the 'Camden of the North'.


----------



## chio (Dec 12, 2005)

anfield said:
			
		

> Also worth checking out is the Heritage Market at Stanley Dock on a Sunday. Great industrial surroundings and bargains galore although they are trying to turn it into the 'Camden of the North'.



That's the one they were plugging on the radio. This southern bloke was going "I'm the man who made Camden what it is today, now I'm bringing Camden right here to Liverpool" or words to that effect. 

Camden has some half-decent shops but otherwise is ghastly!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 12, 2005)

Clearly the Duke of Westminster needs all that public money poured into his pocket. Spending it in such a way as to make the results become the property of local people would be communistic and would discourage private enterprise.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2005)

Visit Princes Park and Sefton Park.  Walk up Princes Avenue and check out all the terraces that will be bulldozed. I haven't heard much complaint about the exchange of nice terrace houses for barrat rabbit hutches. The road I use to live on is down for demolition and it seems that the whole street does not want to be moved and flattened. Some lady I spoke to said that they haven't done any structural survey on the houses, they just decided they should go. Anybody know anything more?


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 12, 2005)

Its proper sad, innit.

Capital of Culture: demolish Quiggins

I dont get it?????????


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 13, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Visit Princes Park and Sefton Park.  Walk up Princes Avenue and check out all the terraces that will be bulldozed. I haven't heard much complaint about the exchange of nice terrace houses for barrat rabbit hutches. The road I use to live on is down for demolition and it seems that the whole street does not want to be moved and flattened. Some lady I spoke to said that they haven't done any structural survey on the houses, they just decided they should go. Anybody know anything more?



not sure if you are talking about the "welsh houses" off Princes Rd & High Park Street - but there are several streets of terraced housing to be demolished

the properties are all quite small and a lot of them are suffering badly from damp, as there is some underground water course which has caused problems since they were built. however i agree they should be rennovated rather than demolished

afaik owners are only getting around £60k in compensation, while the new houses proposed will be around £120K. not fantastically expensive compared to other parts of the city, but almost impossible for current residents to remain there

i took some photographs of the doors and graffiti against the demolition plan recently - http://www.merseytribe.com/photos/welsh_houses/index.html


----------



## boohoo (Dec 15, 2005)

Is this your website? I've looked at it before. I have about 200 hundred photos of Liverpool dereliction. some SLR and others on the digital. Some are from when I lived there in 1997. In fact I was gonna email your website!!! Spooky! I can email you some recent pictures if you like?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 16, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Is this your website? I've looked at it before. I have about 200 hundred photos of Liverpool dereliction. some SLR and others on the digital. Some are from when I lived there in 1997. In fact I was gonna email your website!!! Spooky! I can email you some recent pictures if you like?



of course mate - not sure if i can cope with 200 - PM following

dave


----------



## atomik (Dec 22, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Don't keep your wallet in your back pocket.


And when in Cornwall, watch out for six-fingered, inbred, racist locals


----------



## Alf Klein (Dec 22, 2005)

The Antony Gormley thing on Crosby beach is worth seeing


----------

